# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Only clear skies on Google Maps and Earth

## NetTraptor

1.jpg

To celebrate the sunny days of summer (in the northern hemisphere at least), we're unveiling new satellite imagery for all Google mapping products today. This stunning new imagery of the earth from space virtually eliminates clouds, includes refreshed imagery for regions of the world where high-resolution imagery is not yet available, and offers a more comprehensive and accurate view of the texture of our planet's landscape.

More: http://google-latlong.blogspot.gr/20...-maps-and.html

Προφανώς από αυτή την αναβάθμιση επωφελείται και το wind.  ::

----------

